# Another order in....



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Days are getting warmer and longer so i plumped for some new polishing products to suppliment my #16 and nxt wax got the following: -

Step 1 - Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner 
#21 Synthetic Sealant 360ml 
#7 Show Car Glaze 
Genuine Sheepskin Wash Mitt 

Maybe this sunday ill get out there and be polishing the car up again


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for that, picked and packed and on its way via citylink right now


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Wow, can't grumble at that service, cheers Mr 'opolis


----------



## NickieCDE (Nov 23, 2005)

Don't think you'll be too disappointed with either the Megs #7 or #21 as I have both and they are excellent. Plus you have #16 which is rather good as a topper for #21. You may want to start saving for the full bottle of #21 tho !!!


----------



## DuncHank (Feb 20, 2006)

Order arrived today, very quick. Mr Opolis, is there any chance of you doing some leather cleaner/conditioner as a tester?!


----------

